# Another TK Carburetor From Hell...



## Conquistador3 (Sep 19, 2018)

I have yet another TK carburetor to work on. Oh the joy. 

This one caused the brushcutter to stop working suddenly and seems to be be causing a very lean condition _*and*_ fuel to overflow into the air filter at the same time. It start with choke on, runs very very lean then dies. 

The problem is this is one of the very last TK carburetors, made in 2008-9 for Shindaiwa, which are if possible even more complicated than their predecessors. And way way more expensive to fix. 
The metering diaphragm alone is €20 and a rebuild kit if €60. You read that right. The most amazing thing is a brand new carburetor from Shindaiwa retails for €90 (full price, you can probably get a rebate). 
In short a rebuild makes zero economic sense. 

I am thinking of buying a cheap B45 carburetor from eBay. It looks easy enough to modify to fit. If that doesn't work, I'll probably just have a word with the owner and show him the original spare prices.

Thoughts? Any magic cure I am missing?

Thanks.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Oct 20, 2018)

Fast forward one month and I finally got the damn thing fixed.
An acquaintance who works on go-karts found me a rebuild kit which was a full match apart from a single gasket. 
Here's what I found: the carburetor was in top shape all around apart from the fuel pump membrane which had gone so stiff it seemed like a piece of cardboard. Its two gaskets were so cooked I had to scrape them instead of peeling them. I suspect the brushcutter was stored with ethanol fuel in it for several months... 
Setting fueling was another drama which took about 30 minutes. Another free tip: you'll need a "Large Single D" adjustment tool for it, which you can find in several cheap kits Amazon sells.


----------

